# Can villagers visit your house?



## Minimasher (Apr 7, 2020)

So far I haven't had any of my villagers come inside my house and I am very good friends with all of them. In the past games I know they have been able to visit you with or without being invited and I was wondering if they still can in this game
Thank you!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 7, 2020)

no one has visited mine. i don't TT so only have played for 21 days and still no villager invites or villager inviting me to their house.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 7, 2020)

I've never even had a villager ask to visit my house or invite me to theirs lol


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 7, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> no one has visited mine. i don't TT so only have played for 21 days and still no villager invites or villager inviting me to their house.


Yeah I don't TT either but I feel like maybe they would have asked by now


----------



## kuxip (Apr 7, 2020)

I've had a villager say "I want to come see your house sometime!" but then never actually say a time or come, so I'm not sure if they can


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love if they could, I TT had several comments but no visitors lol, I need Audie/Judy to visit me ahaha o/


----------



## RomanRichter (Apr 7, 2020)

kuxip said:


> I've had a villager say "I want to come see your house sometime!" but then never actually say a time or come, so I'm not sure if they can


This! Also some asked for invitations! 
I tried talking to them multiple times, tried writing then letters and got nothing as results. There is many theories. 

I stand behind that Nintendo just cut this in favor of players meeting your house. But of course at this point nothing known about future.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 7, 2020)

If this feature is still here, I hope there is an option where I can deny them entrance. Sorry no unannounced visitors to my mansion.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 7, 2020)

No, I’ve had villagers say they’d like to see my house but so far not visitors.


----------

